# Comparison Of Dankung Tubes And Flat Therraband



## perffaith (Aug 27, 2012)

Is there anywhere a comparison of dankung tubes and flat therraband?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/


----------



## perffaith (Aug 27, 2012)

perffaith said:


> Is there anywhere a comparison of dankung tubes and flat therraband?


Especially I'm interesting in comparison of chinese tubes with flat band for albatross style.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Flats are better for albatross


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

I was all excited in a new comparison of flats and tubes - denied.


----------

